# Best Supplements for Tennis Player?



## Testosterone (Dec 14, 2003)

Hello there. I'm pretty new to Advanced Tennis Nutrition.
Should a tennis player take creatine? (Keep water retention in mind)
Is Glutamine a waste for a tennis player?
What protein is the best choice for a Tennis Player ?
Whey Isolate
Whey Concentrate
Or A Protein Blend?

Kindly help me out by giving your honest views.


----------



## Leah86 (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi,

Firstly I'd like to say that taking supplements if you're a tennis player is a great idea! Tennis players tend to develop joint problems and often they tire quickly, so taking supplements is a way to ensure you keep your body healthy and you increase your strength. As for what type of supplements to take, there are supplements designed specifically for tennis players, for instance aceformula (aceformula.com). They are low on calories and address specific problems that tennis players might develop, while also improving reflexes speed. As for creatine, I know that it might be helpful for well-trained athletes to increase exercise performance, but it's generally taken by body builders rather than tennis players.


----------

